
Universal Basic Income Is Inevitable, Unavoidable, and Incoming - simonebrunozzi
https://azizonomics.com/2016/04/29/universal-basic-income-is-inevitable-unavoidable-and-incoming/
======
jakeogh
Why not be honest and call it 'universal welfare'?

